# Chesteze from boots how many packets?



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Going to go to bootslater on today how many chesteze packets will I be able to get away with?

Also should I get my pro plus and aspirin from there or are their cheaper options?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

You can buy 1 pack per week iirc, but then you can go to Tesco pharmacy and buy 1 pack then to the chemist, just do the rounds etc

EDIT:

Get pro plus and aspirin from poundland/shop, only about a....Pound!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Buy your Pro Plus and aspirin some place else. No point being blatant as the staff aren't halfwits.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> Going to go to bootslater on today how many chesteze packets will I be able to get away with?
> 
> Also should I get my pro plus and aspirin from there or are their cheaper options?


what does chesteze do? act like ephidrine?


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Ya and send a skinny unhealthy looking friend for them :lol: or cough and wheez a bit:lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I never get the whole lot from one shop. I got to asda for the pro plus and the aspirin. Then when I want more I swap around. Less questions asked doing it that way.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

doggy said:


> what does chesteze do? act like ephidrine?


Chesteze contains 18mg ephedrine per pill, there is 9 pills in a box, for about £1.80 iirc


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I could not see it last time I was in , but my local one is small


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Behind the counter product....


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> I could not see it last time I was in , but my local one is small


Sometimes they keep them out of site behind the counter, sorry about your local being small


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Chesteze contains 18mg ephedrine per pill, there is 9 pills in a box, for about £1.80 iirc


cool. i used to use suduphed.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I actually am wheezy lol so will try for 2 packets and see how it goes

also being in city centre ave got a poundshop local so will pay them a visit after :thumb:


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

What does it do???


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

phoenixlaw said:


> What does it do???


Makes you high, so you can fly :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

phoenixlaw said:


> What does it do???


It has ephedrine in so people use it as a fat burner


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

phoenixlaw said:


> What does it do???


It's like a mild version of speed (Amphetamine) so it gives you a kick up the a$$ so you can work harder in the gym, on the treadmill, when you're dieting and running low on energy and low on cals etc. It also suppresses your appetite a bit as well.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

just search "ECA stack" and a whole world of fat burning info will appear....


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

I am on way to shop NOW!!!! Woop. Which ones do you get and how much are they?? I can fake a cough or two.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

chest eze read the ingredients of its on the shelf it will say 18mg ephedrine do a google search before you go in to see picture and details

I can fake a cough but have genuine weeziness lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Sold behind the counter at boots/supermarket pharmacies/chemists etc..


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you will do!!! Is it dangerous? I assume people take it with asprin for the blood pressure? Have no idea why I have not heard of this! What would you reccomend a day MG wise>?


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

GShock said:


> just search "ECA stack" and a whole world of fat burning info will appear....


Just did thank you. This looks a little risky. Have any of you done it?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

phoenixlaw said:


> Thank you will do!!! Is it dangerous? I assume people take it with asprin for the blood pressure? Have no idea why I have not heard of this! What would you reccomend a day MG wise>?


Here is a really good write-up courtesy of our Cheers DiggyV

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html#post2344065


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i remember them. i did buy them but i called them do do tablets. lol. ****. its all coming back now.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

lots of ephedrine options on amazon http://http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_6?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=ephedrine&sprefix=ephedr%2Caps%2C288


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I just failed, was allowed one packet then said I was asthmatic and she checked with pharmacist and a wasn't alloud any fs

Will go to the other boots now lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i remember getting knocked back too, i said they were from my gran.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

doggy said:


> i remember getting knocked back too, i said they were from my gran.


 :lol: get a skinny unhealthy fcuker to buy it for you, sometimes the staff will not give a fcuk and give you two packs, but normally they check with the pharmacist and he/she shakes their finger at you with a smile and sells you only one pack:cursing: they must know the reason we are buying it, bet they sell more in the summer that in the winter :lol:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

or buy them chesteze online. looks like theres no limit on how many you can get.....

http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/do-do-chesteze-tablets_1_2413.html


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

doggy said:


> what does chesteze do? act like ephidrine?


it actually is Ephedrine! 

Dosages are here:

ECA: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Just to add went to second boots they were sold out was thinking cnuts everyone's at it lol

Luckily there was a third a 5 minute walk went to that and the girl gave me

One asked for another but she asked pharmacist and low and behold the answer was no lol

DiggyV how long should I stick to one chesteze

Just to add i used t5s 2-3 months ago with 30mg ephedra


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Rq355 said:


> Just to add went to second boots they were sold out was thinking cnuts everyone's at it lol
> 
> Luckily there was a third a 5 minute walk went to that and the girl gave me
> 
> ...


Just to point out, chesteze used to be sold in bigger quantities - you used to be able to get a pack with around 30 in.

They stopped that, and many pharmacists stopped selling them - whether that was because the bodybuilder crowd were clearly abusing them, or other "customers" with other intents (if you get my drift).

All I'm saying is, don't get silly with what you ask for, how many you buy, or where you buy them from - because I suspect them selling the current packs, OTC, is on borrowed time. Many pharmacies I used to get them from, now no longer stock them.

As it happens, I have a valid (medical) reason to buy them (that doesn't extend to being able to buy packs at a time, or heavily using them daily, mind!), but haven't bought them in ages, since they seemed to disappear from everywhere.

It's abuse of them, and probably it being clearly apparent, that's already cause them to be rarer, and only available in smaller quantities - as I said, I don't expect them to be sold OTC for much longer, given what's happened with them in recent years.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Jaff0 said:


> Just to point out, chesteze used to be sold in bigger quantities - you used to be able to get a pack with around 30 in.
> 
> They stopped that, and many pharmacists stopped selling them - whether that was because the bodybuilder crowd were clearly abusing them, or other "customers" with other intents (if you get my drift).
> 
> ...


It's getting harder to get hold of because it's a key ingredient when cooking up crystal meth. UK government is sh1t scared of meth getting it's foot in the door over here. Look at the mess it's causing in the states. The fact is that once you get hold of ephedrine, meth is so ridiculously easy to cook up.

I doubt the'd be concerned with a few dirty roiders.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

This seems all too much hassle.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

phoenixlaw said:


> This seems all too much hassle.


This might interest you. Has some great reviews on here.

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html

They even do a sample pack so you can try a few tabs before buying 50 or a 100.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> This might interest you. Has some great reviews on here.
> 
> http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html
> 
> They even do a sample pack so you can try a few tabs before buying 50 or a 100.


Looks pretty good mate, thanks. What dosage you advise a day?


----------



## fcasey (Aug 30, 2008)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> or buy them chesteze online. looks like theres no limit on how many you can get.....
> 
> http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/do-do-chesteze-tablets_1_2413.html


You can only get one pack from this site!!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> It's getting harder to get hold of because it's a key ingredient when cooking up crystal meth. UK government is sh1t scared of meth getting it's foot in the door over here. Look at the mess it's causing in the states. The fact is that once you get hold of ephedrine, meth is so ridiculously easy to cook up.
> 
> I doubt the'd be concerned with a few dirty roiders.


I get the other uses of it, s'why I wrote this:-



JAFF0 said:


> or other "customers" with other intents (if you get my drift)


The point I was making was two-fold, really, though - they're no longer sold in the same quantities, and they're also no longer sold by anything like the same number of pharmacy outlets.

I very much suspect they're aware of all uses of it - now the meth thing may well be a clear and present danger, and all - but I truly suspect anybody don't it en-masse, won't be nipping 'round a few chemists buying packs of 9, or 18, or whatever size they sell, now.

What I do think, is that their awareness is higher, now, and I suspect they're much more cagey about who they sell to - and I truly suspect most will stop at some point. I believe they'll start to favour a decongestant that can't be abused in the same way.

All I'm saying, is if lots of people start trying to buy it in bigger numbers than they "should" or with very sketchy reasons for why they're donig so, I very much suspect it won't be long until it's yanked completely. Then we'll have threads about the overbearing government and pharmaceutical companies doing wrong on the common man, who just wants to look a bit hench.

Really all I'm saying is consider what's happened with it in recent years, and play smart - 'cos they'll be no point bitchin' and whining about it when they've decided to finally yank it.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

phoenixlaw said:


> Looks pretty good mate, thanks. What dosage you advise a day?


They come as capsules so i'd pop one open and empty out 1/2 just so you can see if it agrees with you.

If all is good then 2 caps a day. One AM and one early afternoon.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Jaff0 said:


> I get the other uses of it, s'why I wrote this:-
> 
> The point I was making was two-fold, really, though - they're no longer sold in the same quantities, and they're also no longer sold by anything like the same number of pharmacy outlets.
> 
> ...


I agree. It's only a matter of time before they stop carrying it.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

how effective is this


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

the tablets crush out to a brown powder i once crushed a few up cut them with some benzociane and caffine and it came to an ofwhite color sold them to this dick as coke and funny enuogh he came back for 3 more grams lmfao


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> how effective is this


What ECA?


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> the tablets crush out to a brown powder i once crushed a few up cut them with some benzociane and caffine and it came to an ofwhite color sold them to this dick as coke and funny enuogh he came back for 3 more grams lmfao


You're just doing everything you possibly can to fulfill a stereotype, aren't you.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> or buy them chesteze online. looks like theres no limit on how many you can get.....
> 
> http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/do-do-chesteze-tablets_1_2413.html


Still only one pack at a time.

When you walk into a chemist, 15st and ripped, they know why you want it, they're not stupid. IT's half the reason you're limited to one pack at a time. All i'll say is google "Kaizen Ephedrine" and import from Canada.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Stuff all that hassle.

Just buy some tubs of T5s.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> What ECA?


These tabs from boots, mate of mine works behind the counter, just about to start a cut so will give these a try, seen everone asking what sort of dose to use but no replies


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> These tabs from boots, mate of mine works behind the counter, just about to start a cut so will give these a try, seen everone asking what sort of dose to use but no replies


DiggyV has posted earlier in the thread with everything that you need to know.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

cant this stuff be bought online?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Jaff0 said:


> You're just doing everything you possibly can to fulfill a stereotype, aren't you.


no yould understand if you knew what the nonse had done hes lucky i never put some battery acid powder in the ther


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> no yould understand if you knew what the nonse had done hes lucky i never put some battery acid powder in the ther


But he did he know to come to you to buy coke buddy? :confused1:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Am going to hit these tabs up later mate says he can get me 2 packs max from his store and i know another boots i can get it from round the corner, plenty of skinny bag heads roamnin the streets of liverpool so if all else fails ones getting sent in for a can of white stripe haha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Finally there is a home-brew ECA stack that is very popular, based on Chest-Eze as mentioned before. This is normally dosed as follows:

1 x Chest-Eze (18mg) - the 'E' part

3 x pro-plus (150mg) - the 'C' part

1 x junior aspirin (75 or 85mg) - the 'A' part

This gives a ratio not far from the 1:10:4 that I use, and in some people's view is the best as it contains medical grade Ephedrine. The only issue here is obtaining the Chest-Eze. If you go in looking in the peak of health, and clearly a lifter they may well refuse to sell it to you. Get your skinny wheezy chested mate to go buy them for you!

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## mrdjij (Dec 1, 2012)

Taking chesteze ECA

2 chesteze a thermabol and aspirin

i.e 36:180:75

getting crazy painful pumps. I was doing sqauts the other day and from about 10 mins after til now which is 2 days later I feel like I've been stabbed in the legs. No pulled muscle just muscle soreness. ANyone had these symptoms


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I take 2 chesteeze, perfect dose for me at the moment. I can do cardio for ages with the energy boost.

200mg of caffine and an asprin gtg.

T5's don't contain eph anymore.


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

iirc chesteze contain pseudo ephadrine and caffiene what is the difference with pseudo eph and usual eph anyone know?the effect seemed different to me than i felt with normal ephadrine..


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/X4-PACKS-DO-DO-CHESTEZE-CHEST-EZE-/200876027107?pt=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item2ec524ece3

you seem to be able to buy as many packs as you want on here??


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Ha, he better be getting his packaging in order as he may have a rush on today !


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What's wrong with T5s though?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Cant you just buy eph tabs off your source ?!?!


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Fieryfilly said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/X4-PACKS-DO-DO-CHESTEZE-CHEST-EZE-/200876027107?pt=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item2ec524ece3
> 
> you seem to be able to buy as many packs as you want on here??


I bet you can, he must be laughing charging £25 for 4 packs! Just do the tour of a coule of chemists and save youse of £17!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

You can buy 2 packs at any one visit,that's what a Boots chemist told me.

I just go in and say I play football but got a bit of a cold so use them to help me breathe better when running. Thats always been more then enough and been sold some,don't even have to put on a wheezy voice or anything.


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

I just say they are for my mum / girlfriend etc. never been turned away (apart from when I tried to buy lemsip at the same time! But never been allowed more than 1 pack in each store


----------

